# Full paintwork detail required



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

My car is nearly a year old now and i would like to have a full paintwork detail carried out to remove swirls and roughness of the paintwork. I just spoke to a very enthusiastic man who quoted £275 / £300, and he said that he expects the job to take 8 to 10 hours to complete!

http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/

Does anyone know of a cheaper, quicker, mobile option in the Liverpool area please.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TTS09 said:


> My car is nearly a year old now and i would like to have a full paintwork detail carried out to remove swirls and roughness of the paintwork. I just spoke to a very enthusiastic man who quoted £275 / £300, and he said that he expects the job to take 8 to 10 hours to complete!
> 
> http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/
> 
> Does anyone know of a cheaper, quicker, mobile option in the Liverpool area please.


 well when we get our TTS the last thing i will be looking around for is a cheaper, quicker, mobile option . Ian is a very good friend of mine and apart from me he is the ONLY person that i would have working on my cars, this is from last week on the wifes black roadster















his standard of work is as good as you can get and he loves his job....and that makes a huge differance...his unit is something to die for.
you can get cheaper m8 but like the saying ...you pay peanuts you get monkeys


----------



## mpaton (Dec 5, 2009)

Iain at finer details is regarded very highly in the detailing community and is on of the best about


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

The time and cost sound about right for a decent job

E


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> his unit is something to die for.


Lmao! I didn't know you were that way inclined! :lol: Is that why they call you BIGsyd? :-*


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed Finer Details are very good and those prices are normal. However maybe take a look here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=59865

You could lool to buy the kit yourself and do it, then you will have it for keeps to use again in the future.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Agreed Finer Details are very good and those prices are normal. However maybe take a look here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=59865
> 
> You could lool to buy the kit yourself and do it, then you will have it for keeps to use again in the future.


Thanks for the info, it's much appreciated. A D.I.Y job is definitely out of the question for me, my back is not up to the task, and I'm far too impatient and busy with work to take the many hours it requires to do a proper job. 
The guy at Finer Details sounds like a great option, but i would really prefer somewhere closer to home so i have not got to go far to drop the car off and pick it up. 
http://www.lucasdetailers.co.uk/ in Liverpool sound like a good option, I'm going to pop down there next week and check them out.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Good thread here about finer details, worth a read. They certainly seem very passionate.

clicky


----------

